# Best Captains you’ve fished with ?



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Let’s hear from you guys who we need to book with:

1. general area
2. Species targeted
3. What’s special about them

I’ll answer myself in a day or two but I really appreciate some of the classy guys I’ve fished with that have taught me a lot about their locale and fish in general. 
let’s hear it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll get it started. Capt. Frank Crescitelli of New York.

We fished for striped bass and bluefish around New York City and the JFK airport. He introduced me to sink tip lines. Frank is an excellent teacher and works as hard as any guide I've ever fished with. He will also keep you laughing the entire day. 

finchaser.com


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Lemay
Everglades out of Flamingo
Tarpon, snook, etc
Bob is like half fishing guide half park ranger who tells you about the history, details, etc about the park. Not many like him. Great old school guide especially for your first time visiting.

Mike Alfano
Islamorada over to Flamingo
Tarpon, permit, bones
Dude has a chill but confident attitude. He refused to go in until we got a permit even after our 8 hours was up. Ended up with a super stud.


----------



## codyjorge (2 mo ago)

Vaughn Podmore
Southern California - Catalina
Yellowtail, Bonito, Calico bass, etc.
Vaughn is a great dude and a total pro. The options are pretty limited in the area so it's nice to have a guy like him around. Very knowledgeable, friendly and a great person to spend a day on the water with.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Benny Blanco
Biscayne Bay
Bonefish and Permit on fly 
Steady shots all day, willingness to teach/share, conservation minded, no other guide experience like it so far


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

X2 on Benny
Fished Biscayne and ENP with him. As good as they get. In addition to getting us on tons of fish, i also just very much appreciate his presence/personality on the boat- very laid back and easy to spend lots of time with.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Fortunate to have had so many:
Charlie Smith, Bang Bang Club Pot Key Andros: Bones
Martin Clarke: Exuma Bones, Tarpon
Nato: Xcalak: Bones
Scott Waldie: Twin Bridges Montana: Brown & Rainbow
Rex Gudgel & Al White: Boca Grande area Englewood Fl.: Tarpon Snook Reds
Chris Asaro: Key Largo/Hawaii: Tarpon
Dale Perez: Islamorada Fl: Tarpon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I shouldn't comment but I've had 7 Tarpon Guides and one RedFish guide. Never cast to a fish some names on here. I'm done


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Captain Nat Ragland Keys. Tarpon and perms
Captain Derek Rust Keys. Tarpon and perms
Captain Dan Malzone Homossassa Tarpon
Our own Captain Mike Sorrel Homossassa Tarpon


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Caleb Andrews in Charleston, SC. He actually just won the tournament down there. He is the most genuine people in the world that works his butt off. He knows the area, flies, tides, bait movement, etc. Everyone I send his way has the absolute best time.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Capt. Andrew Bostick, Marco Island/Chokoloskee - down to earth, super knowledgeable and experienced, great stories

Capt. CA Richardson - Florida and Louisiana (August) - despite the fact that he's a TV guy, he's the real deal - works harder than any guide I've ever fished with, on several occasions he was still poling in 100 degree heat hours after I was done

Capt. Ryan Lambert - Louisiana - full Louisiana experience, doesn't guide much but one hell of a fishy dude if you can get him in his Hells Bay


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris Wilson Mt Pleasant, SC.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree, Capt. Chris Wilson is excellent. I didn't include him since we fished spinning gear together, not fly. But the guy knows his stuff. I'd add some others as well but since the OP listed this in the fly section, I'm staying with that technique.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Scrob said:


> Bob Lemay
> Everglades out of Flamingo
> Tarpon, snook, etc
> Bob is like half fishing guide half park ranger who tells you about the history, details, etc about the park. Not many like him. Great old school guide especially for your first time visiting.
> ...


Definitely Bob Lemay!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Capt Scott Hamilton - Palm Beach, FL all things offshore and sharks. Introduced me to albies, dolphin, big jacks, skippes, AJs, sinking lines, the Eat Me fly.
Capt Don Gable - Key West, big three and thought me about permit.
Capt Dave Denkert - Islamorada, Flamingo snook, reds, etc
Capt Cliff Martin - Tampa Bay, Keys, Charlotte Harbor and Homosassa tarpon, snook, redfish, etc and more importantly how to read the water.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

In my very biased opinion (I feel extremely lucky to have been able to spend time on the water with all of these guys) 

Luis Cortes - Keys tarpon beast, nuff said
Brian Esposito - if it swims he knows where it lives and how to catch it
Kevin Mihailoff - Chokoloskee legend - knows the Glades as good as anyone, and every shot is near perfect
Craig Brewer - hardest working, does not give up, and about the coolest guy you’ll ever meet


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Billy Nobles - Tampa - offshore
Mike Anderson - Tampa - inshore
Pete Rose - Bahamas - offshore 
Rusty Gates - MI, AuSable River - trophy trout
Some dude in Costa Rica - seemed like we were hooked up on at least one fish for 9 hours straight. He did not speak a single word of english and I only know Burrito and taco.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Too many to name, but the tops....

Eworth Garbutt - Belize, permit and tarpon, laser focus, top of the game fishing
Oswald Valerio - Los Roques, Venezuela - fortunate enough to fish with him for a week two different times. Two of my best trips of all time.
Ron Ratliff - LA - ultimate redfish poundage, laughing all day, such a great guy to fish with
Darwin Vega - Holbox - big big tarpon, and a great guy
Early Godfrey - Belize, permit and LOTS of tarpon, like fishing with Yoda, quiet, but when he speaks, you listen


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Steven Tejera - Snook/Redfish in the Everglades. Conservation minded, great attitude, willing to answer lots of questions, and poled like a machine all day in heavy wind/rain.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Avery Gillet in mosquito lagoon who is now a great friend. Redfish and just a great guy, very lucky to have met him and fished with him. 

Thru Avery, Ian Slater who is one of the most dedicated permit fisherman I’ve met. Got one on my wife and I honey moon and had lots of opportunities and follows this last trip. Another great person who is very driven and loves the hunt.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Richard Black (Blackfly Charters) - ENP, Florida Bay

Snook/redfish in the everglades. Tons of shots on fish, excellent communicator. Very even keel, never got too high or too low. Willing to push-pole all day in conditions many others wouldn't.


----------



## Dskiff25 (3 mo ago)

Second for Captain Caleb Andrews, fished with him out of Charleston SC, redfish/Tripletail. Very in tune with the environment and puts in the work even when he is not out with clients. 

Ren Stanley - Everglades City- Tarpon, not barky, Immense amount of knowledge. When we got to a new spot he would explain the spot "Here is what is going to happen.." and then, like magic, exactly how he laid out. Fishing with Ren is like fishing with a homie.

Dustin Pack - TB Redfish/ Tarpon. Lots of knowledge of the area and what it takes to get it done. Helped me improve my casting by correcting bad habits that I have been doing for the last 15 years. Really personable as well and back to business when the fishing pick ups.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A couple more...

Capt. Mark Benson in Orlando is excellent. FFF-certified casting instructor and true fish head. He doesn't target the lagoon much anymore due to the water quality, but he still guides for shad on the St. Johns and is the fishing director for the Ritz-Carlton in Orlando. Mark is also a wealth of knowledge about the local ecology.

Bluewater, Capt. Bobby McGinnis in Golfito, Costa Rica, has guided clients to multiple world records for nearshore and offshore species. Quiet but intense and will put you on fish.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’d have to go with Mark Krowka in the Keys. He’s an incredible fish finder and he’s patient with beginners.


----------



## Spikepiz239 (May 5, 2019)

Capt. Wright Taylor Everglades/Marco Island/Ten Thousand Islands...Fly or light spin
Snook/Reds/Tarpon/Trout... Great sense of humor/outstanding fishing Knowledge/Great Work ethic/Knows the Glades


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Capt. Russell Kleppinger for Tarpon in Miami or the Keys, he runs an Egret for Tarpon, but what I have experienced with him in unlike anything you have ever experienced in the world. I've been fortunate enough to spend 40+ days on his boat per year, and the sheer amount of tarpon is insane. Swinging flies in the current to fish feeding under bridges, schools of fish feeding in open water in Florida Bay, hitting dock lights, or catching the worm hatch in the lower keys. it's simply insane.. He also has a Chittum, but runs the Egret primarily.




Another great option is Capt Alonzo Sotillo if you're fishing shallow water in Biscayne Bay, the Glades or the Keys. Got my first of many with him down in the glades. 


If you're down in SWFL, I'd highly recommend Capt. Ty Lloyd Jr. with GladesDays Charters. He has a fleet of boats, from 25 contender to a technical poling skiff. Let him know what you want to get into and he'll make it happen. He's a 3rd generation fishing captain in the Marco Island / Goodland area, he really knows the waters well. 

I have fished with many guides in North Georgia for Trout, I'd have to recommend two great dudes who really know what they're doing. Travis Duff and Jacob Brewster. The both fish the Soque River, but also do a lot of wild water stuff. Check either one of them out if you're looking for an awesome trout experience. If you wanna fish private water for big fish, or get after some holdovers or wild fish in the creeks and rivers. 


My experience with Benny was many years ago, I had booked him to fish shallow water redfish in Flamingo's Florida Bay and when I showed up to the marina he was in his Bay boat on the buttonwood canal side. I was highly disappointed as I had let him know what I was looking to do well beforehand. He insisted the weather wasn't ideal for what I wanted to do, so he pivoted. Which I completely understand, I just would have liked a heads up beforehand. We didn't fly fish at all that day, swung live baits in the current for grouper, booger fished shrimp in creeks for small reds and small snook. At the end of the day, we had a good time. But it's definitely not at all what I cared to do or signed up for. I know he's an incredible guide in shallow water, which is why I booked him. This was back in 2009, before I ever owned a skiff. I ended up ordering a skiff 2 weeks later and decided to explore the area on my own. I didn't book a guide ever since. Luckily since I am in the fishing industry I have met many guides and have gotten plenty of offers to get out on the water with them.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

"Bernardo" at Cancun Fly Fishing, fished the Isla Blanca area with him for a few days, knows the fishery very well and worked his butt off. He also passed along some subtleties regarding presentation etc that helped get eats. Also really enjoyed fishing with Hilian Martinez out of San Pedro Belize.

Haven't booked a lot of guides stateside, but TBH I've had less than stellar experiences with the inshore guides I've booked here (primarily Florida). It was a long time ago and I'm not sure if they're still guiding. I did have a great trout guide in Arkansas many years ago but I don't think she's guiding anymore.

Edited to add: I almost forgot about 1 good guide experience I had in Florida. Long time ago in the panhandle, a fly fishing tarpon guide named Allen or Alex. I don’t think he guides anymore. This was way back before Mangum invented fly fishing for Tarpon in the Panhandle.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Three here in NC for those interested. And by the way, all you Florida guys have to make a trip up to the Pamlico Sound here in NC at some point. I've fished a lot of Florida - from the keys to the big bend. Loved it and it's impressive. But the Pamlico sound is a hidden gem. Every season has a different fishery: Reds and Flounder in the summer, Trout and Bull Drum in Fall, Striper all winter, Trout and reds in the fall. So cool to sit on a point and catch Striper, Bass, Flounder, Trout, and Reds in one spot. 100 fish days aren't uncommon, but there's a LOT of water and 90% of the fish will be in 10% of it.

Here are some guides I've had a great experience with:

Captain Richard Andrews (Tar-Pam Guide Service): He covers the whole sound, but mostly the Tar River and Pamlico River portions. Not only is he great and finding fish, he is one of those guides that gives you a serious education for your money. He's a humble guy, easy to talk to, loves what he does, and always give his anglers a great time. 

Capt Seth Vernon (Double Haul Guide Service): Capt Seth gives you the high-end fly fishing experience sight fishing for redfish in the marshes around Wilmington without the snootiness. Again, a guy who will not only put you on fish, he will leave you much more knowledgeable than he found you. While fly is his specialty, he's not going to look down his nose at you if you want to fish conventionally. Just don't ask him to fish docks (actually, if you want a chuckle, wait till you are halfway through the trip and tell him you want to hit some docks and see what happens.)

Capt John Huff (Circle H charters) Wilmington: I probably owe more of my catches to John Huff than any other guide. He's a general purpose fishing guy, but he knows his stuff and does a great job teaching patterns and explaining what works. He runs a Master Angler, so he clearly has good taste in boats. 

Also, an honorable mention to Jamie at Seagate charters. I have never fished with him, but one day I was broken down and he helped me get back to the ramp, then proceeded to help me figure out what was wrong. Parked his boat, and worked with me until we figured it out. I'd never met the guy before. Since then, I always try to shoot him a text when I find fish because I know he'll never blow a spot. He's about as good a guy as you will find, and by all accounts, a great guide.


----------



## drsea (Mar 26, 2017)

X2 Capt Krowka...grand slam almost every trip in islamorada. Also great in key west and Biscayne bay or flamingo. Never a bad trip.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I am sure these guys all appreciate this thread! So many good captains and guides mentioned.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Redfish Louisiana —Ron Ratliffe for hard work good knowledge and fun conversation. Just a solid dude. 
Redfish Mississippi / la — Caleb Esperansa real good guy and fishy as heck.
Redfish/tarpon Florida —Brett Martina tough and smart and a master at the art of cussin
Redfish South Carolina —Robert Alexander dialed in ,calm , and great conversationist 
Stripers trout salmon and smallmouth in Maine - SOBF even though he really isn’t a guide because they have no fish in Maine. 
smallmouth Indiana - Chad Miller. Very interesting gentleman that has his fishery figured out.

shit list:

the guy in the keys for bonefish that spent half the day insulting me and the other half bitching about his ex wife

the guy from Texas that guides redfish out of Hopedale La in a borrowed/shared skiff when he is on his off weeks from the South Dakota oil fields. He cost me a huge sheepshead on the fly by grabbing the leader right at the boat.
That’s all.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Brandon Henley, middle keys. We went to permitopia and the fish almost jumped in the boat, he had some really nice gear too.....


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Redfish Mississippi / la — Caleb Esperansa real good guy and fishy as heck.


Caleb has moved to east central FL. But totally agree with your opinion. Mark


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

had some bald guy pull up to a no-name launch somewhere on the Gulf, driving an old Ford Expedition and towing a Carolina Skiff j-16 with an Igloo cooler in the cockpit. Dude packed cold boudin and Swamp Pop for lunch. Honestly, everybody knows you can't catch fish out of a Carolina Skiff....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Caleb has moved to east central FL. But totally agree with your opinion. Mark


Yes. Haven’t visited him down there yet. Classy young man for sure.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

fatman said:


> had some bald guy pull up to a no-name launch somewhere on the Gulf, driving an old Ford Expedition and towing a Carolina Skiff j-16 with an Igloo cooler in the cockpit. Dude packed cold boudin and Swamp Pop for lunch. Honestly, everybody knows you can't catch fish out of a Carolina Skiff....


I fished with that guy too but didn’t pay him. 
He’s the best !!!❤❤


----------



## Nvalavanis (Dec 25, 2020)

Bill Payne said:


> Definitely Bob Lemay!


Third for Capt Bob Lemay. He was great to fish with and shares a ton of knowledge on here.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I fished with that guy too but didn’t pay him.


I think I may have bought his dinner the second night....

I also fished with Capt Ron before he was a captain; he poled my wife to a 30" redfish


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

Captain Tanner Severt (Orlando on Fly).

He's a fishy guy that enjoys what he does. We've fished from Mosquito Lagoon to the Keys chasing tarpon, trout, redfish and bonefish. He's always tried his hardest to put me on fish, regardless of conditions. Every time I stepped off his skiff having learned something through the day to make me a better angler.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> Brandon Henley, middle keys. We went to permitopia and the fish almost jumped in the boat, he had some really nice gear too.....


I was waiting for this one. Excellent post


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Never fished with one. To broke to pay for a guide.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Forgot to mention Scott Wagner out of Savannah. Caught probably 25 reds one of the two days we fished out of his Hells Bay. Knows the waters. We took a quick look for stripers on the 2nd day just for fun. 
Earlier I mentioned Charley Smith, aka Crazy Charlie fly. Spent a week with my buddy on Pot key, Andros just Charlie the two of us and a chef. He gave me stories of a lifetime. Wrote a poem about him. Met his family, 17 kids. And Scott Waldie if you knew him, writer and guide in .Montana taught me what I still use every time I trout fish also now fishing in heaven.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

X2 on Scott Wagner. This thread is triggering memories of all the great guides I've had the pleasure to fish with over the years. It's hell getting old.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> Brandon Henley, middle keys. We went to permitopia and the fish almost jumped in the boat, he had some really nice gear too.....


If you know, you know!😉


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Ironhead said:


> Captain Tanner Severt (Orlando on Fly).
> 
> He's a fishy guy that enjoys what he does. We've fished from Mosquito Lagoon to the Keys chasing tarpon, trout, redfish and bonefish. He's always tried his hardest to put me on fish, regardless of conditions. Every time I stepped off his skiff having learned something through the day to make me a better angler.


This. Tanner is awesome to fish with.


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

In NC
Capts Brian Horsely and Sarah Gardner
Nags Head to Harkers Island, Striper, Blues, Reds, AJs, Shark, Spanish/King Macks, and of course albecore. Dialed in. Fishing school. Casting lessons. The best, period.

Roanoke River striper, had a guide bail at the end of the season, Capt Bryan DeHart offered to fill in night before. First few minutes fishing taught me something on my retrieve that upped my catch, one of the more valuable lessons a guide has taught/shared. Did very well with the kids who weren't fly fishing.

Fished 10 days at Pira and Suinda lodges in Argentina. 6 different guides while there and all worked as hard as I've seen. Knew the waters, vast areas, and knew how to put us consistently on fish.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

makin moves said:


> Never fished with one. To broke to pay for a guide.


That's where I was and I can't say that I'd ever be willing to spend that kind of $$ on a "fun" trip, no matter what the experience. Having said that, I've hired guides a half dozen times, but always do it on my local waters. I've learned that a good guide can vastly improve your fishing game if you treat it as an educational trip vs. a "let's catch fish" trip. I've had to move a few times, and each time, I hired a guide at the beginning of each season. My learning curve skyrocketed and within a year I was a pretty competent fisherman - and had a base of knowledge to build on. 

Split with a (trustworthy) friend, it can be do-able and with the right guide is a worthwhile investment. Just be VERY up front with the guide, especially if you have a boat. They won't take you to their best spots, but they will teach you the patterns and save you years of frustration.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Ole Ron Ratliff out in the bayou. Guy poles his ass off and puts you in fish! Great local knowledge since he haven’t ever lived anywhere else


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Capt James Canelos - St. Augustine, FL. Does awesome inshore on Reds and also has an offshore boat for poons, bruiser jacks, bonita, etc.
Capt John Cappola - Bath, ME. Awesome Striper guide. Offers fly fishing- but he lets you know if fly is a possibility during the day. My trip we were not able to fly fish due to stripers being deep.
Capt Chip Hodlair- Snake River/ ID- Float trip for trout. Very knowledgeable and great w kids.


----------



## bharm07 (6 mo ago)

Redfish/Mosquito Lagoon - @Capt._Justin_Price 
- Have only had the opportunity to fish with him once but extremely knowledgeable and fun to be around. He was able to get a buddy who was an extreme novice on a flyrod to land his first redfish. 
Redfish/Mosquito Lagoon - Capt. John Turcott
- Well known in the area and knows the Lagoon well


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

fatman said:


> had some bald guy pull up to a no-name launch somewhere on the Gulf, driving an old Ford Expedition and towing a Carolina Skiff j-16 with an Igloo cooler in the cockpit. Dude packed cold boudin and Swamp Pop for lunch. Honestly, everybody knows you can't catch fish out of a Carolina Skiff....


That guy is Meh...


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

redchaser said:


> That guy is Meh...


he makes a damn good gumbo


----------



## interested (Apr 11, 2021)

Capt. Frank Praznik Louisiana 15 bull reds on fly in two days ,great human being ,nicest guy !!


----------



## Galleyhag (Apr 29, 2020)

Captain Jason Sullivan, Rising Tide Charters. 
Everglades National Park. 
Awesome guy!


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Codty Pierce


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Stripers (snip) in Maine - SOBF even though he really isn’t a guide because they have no fish in Maine.


I killed it for stripers in Maine with Eric Wallace. Absolutely awesome guy - we joked that we were brothers from another mother we got along so good. And I am still in contact with him.

I have to add the best lunch I ever had was with @Alvin Dedeaux - he made some gourmet sandwiches and pasta salad that is tough to beat. He didn't serve me cold fried chicken, so that is saying something!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Ga coast and Golden Isles, Capt. Dave Edens. 
The Captain - Fly Cast Charters of St. Simons Island, GA


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I killed it for stripers in Maine with Eric Wallace. Absolutely awesome guy - we joked that we were brothers from another mother we got along so good. And I am still in contact with him.
> 
> I have to add the best lunch I ever had was with @Alvin Dedeaux - he made some gourmet sandwiches and pasta salad that is tough to beat. He didn't serve me cold fried chicken, so that is saying something!


You better eat when your not fishing, because we an’t stopping lol


----------



## ikankecil (12 mo ago)

Paul Pinder
Bonefish
Abaco (Sandy Point, Moore's Island)

Paul is quiet, -really quiet. When he speaks, it merits listening.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> You better eat when your not fishing, because we an’t stopping lol


Bro, you’ve never seen me eat because we are either too busy tugging on bulls or drinking Yuengling!


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

Cap'n Ed Woodhouse(Ed's Guide Service) formerly in Port Aransas. Tx is now in Port Mansfield(much less fishing pressure down there)

Ed is not a fish killer like so many guides

he's CnR after you've caught as much as you really want cleaned to eat

he knows where they are and will keep you on 'em

leon


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Mossy Creek Outfitters in VA for Wild Appalachian brook trout.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Pastor Garon Williamson
Acklins Island 
Best eyes, passionate, and fun!


----------



## USMC8652 (2 mo ago)

Capt. Mark Giacobba (gladesoutfitters)





Tarpon 2021


Tarpon photography.




www.gladesoutfitters.com





Great guide for competent fly fishermen. He’ll take you deep into the Everglades to find big poon. Bonus is he is an accomplished outdoor photographer and will take beautiful shots of you fish over your shoulder after you hook up. I jumped 7-8 tarpon one morning with him, a few well over 150 lbs. Cannot say enough about him. If you sign up tell him Alex sent ya!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

ikankecil said:


> Paul Pinder
> Bonefish
> Abaco (Sandy Point, Moore's Island)
> 
> Paul is quiet, -really quiet. When he speaks, it merits listening.


I second that opinion. 

He gave me the best compliment I ever received.


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Capt. Ned Small - Everglades; Snook, reds, and tarpon

Capt. John Stark - Everglades; Snook, reds, and tarpon

Had some great trips with both of them


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> had some bald guy pull up to a no-name launch somewhere on the Gulf, driving an old Ford Expedition and towing a Carolina Skiff j-16 with an Igloo cooler in the cockpit. Dude packed cold boudin and Swamp Pop for lunch. Honestly, everybody knows you can't catch fish out of a Carolina Skiff....


I have had some of my best days in both his old and new boat. Unlike that other Ron, he stops for lunch.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

kjnengr said:


> I have had some of my best days in both his old and new boat. Unlike that other Ron, he stops for lunch.


But he still ain't a guide, so don't ask.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Capt. Chris Jones, Mudpuppy Charters out of Florida Keys. Been fishing with him for many years and have had some of my best days with him. Great guy, very chill, & loves getting on fish.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> I have had some of my best days in both his old and new boat. Unlike that other Ron, he stops for lunch.


I don’t get paid to eat.


----------



## Phil Young (May 10, 2019)

btpeck14 said:


> Capt. Ned Small - Everglades; Snook, reds, and tarpon
> 
> Capt. John Stark - Everglades; Snook, reds, and tarpon
> 
> Had some great trips with both of them


I totally agree about Capt. Ned Small out of Everglades City. I had some great fly fishing trips for tarpon, reds and snook.

Up North, try Kevin Feenstra in Newaygo, Michigan swinging flies for steelhead on the Muskegon River.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Phil Young said:


> I totally agree about Capt. Ned Small out of Everglades City. I had some great fly fishing trips for tarpon, reds and snook.
> 
> Up North, try Kevin Feenstra in Newaygo, Michigan swinging flies for steelhead on the Muskegon River.


Agreed on Capt Ned


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Also agree on capt. Ned small…. “Alright, let’s quit fuckin around!”


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I went out with Bob Lemay in the Everglades and learned a lot about how to attack that fishery, which was great my success rate before and after my trip changed immensely.

I have been out with Cleve Evans twice for Reds once in Empire and once in PCB. He is very easy going and answered all my stupid questions. Most of my fishing for reds is based off of what he showed me.


----------



## Brent Golden (12 mo ago)

Drifter said:


> I went out with Bob Lemay in the Everglades and learned a lot about how to attack that fishery, which was great my success rate before and after my trip changed immensely.
> 
> I have been out with Cleve Evans twice for Reds once in Empire and once in PCB. He is very easy going and answered all my stupid questions. Most of my fishing for reds is based off of what he showed me.


David Mangum. Period. The best.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Brent Golden said:


> David Mangum. Period. The best.


Even in Louisiana?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Even in Louisiana?


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Capt. Chris Wright @ aloha fishing Hawaii. Only guide I’ve ever been with, just one outing, and it’s one of my most memorable days fishing (which encompasses my entire 50 years of living). To put it in context, I asked how quite he was while guiding bonefish (because we where having a blast and cracking up fishing topwater) he answered “if the client is blowing his shot, and there’s a chance at redemption, I yell at em - ‘throw the fly again!!’ The absolute most fishy person I’ve ever met


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt.Ron said:


> I don’t get paid to eat.


man if only you got paid to play on the internet!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Bounce Smith, back in the day early '80s, before he really became famous... learned more from that guy in a few trips than anyone else.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

krash said:


> Bounce Smith, back in the day early '80s, before he really became famous... learned more from that guy in a few trips than anyone else.


 Way back when Bouncer use to fish the Newport Pier he was a good inspiration to all.


----------



## adaptive.guide (2 mo ago)

We fished for striped bass and bluefish around New York City and the JFK airport. He introduced me to sink tip lines. Frank is an excellent teacher and works as hard as any guide I've ever fished with. He will also keep you laughing the entire day. finchaser.com [/QUOTE]


----------



## adaptive.guide (2 mo ago)

Therapeutic Adventures, a Charlottesville based non-profit organization provides adaptive sports and adaptive outdoor adventures for persons with physical disabilities and other complex medical needs. We took one of our paraplegic adaptive athletes to Chucktown, SC for this annual salt water adventure. Each fall for the past four years, we’ve done our Bugslinger™Warriors - salt water fly fishing “Adaptive — Cast n’ Blast” with Capt. Caleb Andrews in Charleston, SC. He does an amazing job putting us on fish. #Capt.CAndrews is top notch — teaching/guiding & providing safe, accessibility to the skinny Lowcountry waters and marshes. Awesome! He’s very talented and fun — an amazing guide. Home


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> man if only you got paid to play on the internet!


How else can I learn movie quotes


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Out of USA, Alejandro at ESB Lodge Mexico and Manuel from Barcelos , Brazil Rod and Gun Resources, very good fish hunters and watermen. Either would be excellent anywhere there is water.


----------



## lipripper (Sep 9, 2015)

The late Jose Wajebe. Later on we went to a Little Feat concert during the AFTMA Show. One of the nicest guys in the business and lots of us miss him.


----------



## lipripper (Sep 9, 2015)

I have to add one more. Bonefish Rudy from the Bimini Islands Yacht Club.. Caught my first bone with him in 1966.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

bharm07 said:


> Redfish/Mosquito Lagoon - @Capt._Justin_Price
> - Have only had the opportunity to fish with him once but extremely knowledgeable and fun to be around. He was able to get a buddy who was an extreme novice on a flyrod to land his first redfish.
> Redfish/Mosquito Lagoon - Capt. John Turcott
> - Well known in the area and knows the Lagoon well


The best fly guide on Mosquito Lagoon


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt.Ron said:


> How else can I learn movie quotes





coconutgroves said:


> Bro, you’ve never seen me eat because we are either too busy tugging on bulls or drinking Yuengling!


Found this gem 😂😂😂


----------



## FlatsFinder910 (5 mo ago)

Robert Klein - Islamorada, FL. Runs out of Lorelei Bar. Legend!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Capt.Ron said:


> Found this gem 😂😂😂
> View attachment 224350


Is that Blumpkin or a body double ?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> Found this gem 😂😂😂
> View attachment 224350


The fishing was that hardcore!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Bob Lemay does earn the money.


----------

